
Launching the first art school MBA - icc97
http://www.bbk.ac.uk/news/launching-the-first-art-school-mba-1
======
icc97
Just in case anyone doesn't know, Birkbeck is a London university focussed on
part-time study. Central Saint Martins is probably the most famous /
prestigous art university in the UK [0]

[0]:
[https://www.businessoffashion.com/education/rankings/2016](https://www.businessoffashion.com/education/rankings/2016)

